# New 23krs



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi all,
Just wanted to tell you that I have been reading this forum for about 2 months now and you guys talked me into putting my hard earned cash on a 2007 23KRS. Man I am so excited. We will pick it up from lakeshore in about a week. The wealth of information shared on this site is staggering. I've been drilling for a month and still haven't seen it all yet. The salesman let me ride my mototcycle into the unit to see if it would fit. Like a glove it does!
See you down the road.


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Bob556 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to tell you that I have been reading this forum for about 2 months now and you guys talked me into putting my hard earned cash on a 2007 23KRS. Man I am so excited. We will pick it up from lakeshore in about a week. The wealth of information shared on this site is staggering. I've been drilling for a month and still haven't seen it all yet. The salesman let me ride my mototcycle into the unit to see if it would fit. Like a glove it does!
> See you down the road.


Congrats on the new trailer. I am getting ready to get the 28krs. They are great.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bob556
















to Outbackers 

AND Congrats on your new ROO!  

Glad we could help with your decision to go with the Outback...The 23krs is a great model









Happy Camping,


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*

Where are you from? Check out the Rally section & join a rally near you.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to the forum.

Glad we could influence you in a positive way.

What kind of bike do you ride?

Map Guy


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I think i'm doing this right. We are fom west Michigan. And I ride a 1998 Honda VT1100 C3 Shadow Aero.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Bob556 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I think i'm doing this right. We are fom west Michigan. And I ride a 1998 Honda VT1100 C3 Shadow Aero.


Doin all right so far!

Map Guy


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,
I will have to add two extra tiedowns between the ones already installed due to the fact that I have to put my bike on an angle and the two that are already in there are too far apart. Maybe the dealer can help me out. DoI hear FREEBE.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

In Michigan you say?? Well, here you go! 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Bob!

Congrats on your new Roo!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Bob, and congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Bob556 to the Outback Family
Congrats on ordering the 23KRS and enjoy

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> In Michigan you say?? Well, here you go! 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally


You beat me to it Dawn! Thanks for the assist in promoting the Michigan Summer Rally.







Hope to see you there Bob, would be a great opportunity to show off your Outback and your bike.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> In Michigan you say?? Well, here you go! 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally


You beat me to it Dawn! Thanks for the assist in promoting the Michigan Summer Rally.







Hope to see you there Bob, would be a great opportunity to show off your Outback and your bike.








[/quote]
No problem









I love to promote rallies


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I know you'll love your roo as much as we love ours. Happy and safe camping!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! Congrats! We love our Roo Too!!! Good thinkin to make sure the bike fits before buying! Welcome!

Carey


----------

